# rechnen ?



## mckani (7. Dez 2005)

Moin moin...
Bin Neu Auf der Forum...
Doch ich hoffe auch die neu sind bekommen hilfe 
Ich komm einfach mal zu meinem Problem...
Ich habe 3 Input felder die verschiedene zahlen haben..
Doch diese felder haben die gleichen namen.
Weil ich es mit php mache und es in einer while schleife liegt.
Nun möchte ich alle 3 inputfelder zusammen rechnen.
Aber je nach dem wieviele einträge in datenbank sind werden auch mehr inputfelder eingesehen....
Ich hoffe ihr versteht es...
Ich versuche es nochmal mit html code zu erklären


```
<td class="tableb" align="middle" width="15%"><font size="1">[url="iddaa.php?action=iddaa&mode=delete&iddaaid=54"][img]images/pdelete.gif[/img][/url]</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="27%"><font size="1">England</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="35%"><font size="1">berabere</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="22%"><font size="1">Deutschland</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="16%"><font size="1">Deutschland</font></td>
		    <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="18%"><font size="1"><input type="text" name="misil" value="1.45" size="10" readonly></font></td>
      </tr><tr>
<td class="tableb" align="middle" width="15%"><font size="1">[url="iddaa.php?action=iddaa&mode=delete&iddaaid=52"][img]images/pdelete.gif[/img][/url]</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="27%"><font size="1">England</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="35%"><font size="1">berabere</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="22%"><font size="1">Deutschland</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="16%"><font size="1">England</font></td>
		    <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="18%"><font size="1"><input type="text" name="misil" value="1.20" size="10" readonly></font></td>
      </tr><tr>
<td class="tableb" align="middle" width="15%"><font size="1">[url="iddaa.php?action=iddaa&mode=delete&iddaaid=53"][img]images/pdelete.gif[/img][/url]</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="27%"><font size="1">England</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="35%"><font size="1">berabere</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="22%"><font size="1">Deutschland</font></td>
        <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="16%"><font size="1">England</font></td>
		    <td class="tableb" align="middle" width="18%"><font size="1"><input type="text" name="misil" value="1.50" size="10" readonly></font></td>
      </tr>
<input type="text" name="Ergebniss" value="" size="10" readonly>
```
wie ihr sehen könnt gibt es hier 3 input felder, was natürlich nicht immer so bleibt den es gibt nur 3 einträge in datenbank.
alle 3 input gelder haben einen anderen zahl im value stehen...
Diese zahlen sollen zusammen gerechnet und in einen Anderen input feld (Ergebniss) ausgegeben werden.
Ich danke für jede hilfe.
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2005)

Dass Fragen zu JavaScript in einem Java-Forum wie diesem gestellt werden, daran hat man sich inzwischen gewöhnt.
Aber dass nun auch schon Fragen die im Zusammenhang mit PHP stehen kommen, das ist neu!
Daher verschoben.


----------



## mckani (7. Dez 2005)

Sorry War kein absicht..


----------

